# DW Review - DW ODK Arctic Snow Foam Review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW ODK Arctic Snow Foam Review*

I tried something new today and was pretty impressed so I wanted to share :thumb:

I think most people are aware of the ODK brand and have probably used some of the waxes but it looks like ODK are branching out into other areas...

I initially tested a sample of an early version of the ODK snow foam http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=360131 so was very keen to see the finished version in action.

*The Product:*

The product is presented in a 500ml PET bottle and is light blue in colour, the bottle that i brought for some reason didnt have a label on it but the label has the usual ODK livery on it along with usage instructions.

The actual liquid is light blue in colour and has a pleasant mint fragrance which lasts even in use.

*ODK say:*

*Arctic is a highly concentrated pH neutral snow foam, it breaks down dirt and grime whilst not effecting any wax, sealants, or coatings that are already protecting the paintwork of your vehicle. 40-80ml in a snow foam lance topped with either cold or warm water is all that is needed to ensure a nice thick coat. Leave to dwell before pressure washing off. A very effective way to soften stubborn dirt and grime without touching the paintwork before hand washing. Coloured blue with a fresh mint fragrance, Arctic is a must have pre wash product for your detailing arsenal.*

So normal blurb for a prewash product so lets see how it performs...

*The Method:*

The old X trail was in a right state, it had covered some 700 miles in all sorts of weather conditions and mostly down Oxfordshire country lanes so was looking really dirty 



The Photos really don't do it justice but yeah it was really bad....

As a starting point i used a damp make up applicator to take a sample of one of the dirtier areas on the car, so its easy to see what was what :thumb:



The snow foam lance was then prepared, i decided to opt for the higher dilution ratio of 80ml which was topped up with 670ml of warm water to make 750ml of solution (please note it is possible to go for a lower dilution rate)



The Snow foam solution was then applied to the car, after a couple of sprays the ratio was quickly set, all the way to - then back up 1/2 a turn.

This provided a brilliant looking thick foam which really looked good and the smell of mint was still there :thumb:



The car was quickly coated coated in a nice layer of foam :thumb:



I then spent the intervening dwell time attacking the fiddly areas with a brush and preparing the wash buckets for action.

After the normal 10 mins dwell time i returned to the car to find that a good amount of the foam remained on the panels :thumb:



The car was then pressure washed off leaving a clean looking car and a quick 'make up' pad test of the same area that the 1st sample was taken revealed that most of the dirt was gone :thumb:



The car was then given a 2 bucket wash to reveal a really clean finish.



I forgot to take a picture of the rinse bucket at the end of the wash and it was pretty clean :thumb:

*Price:*

£10.99 for a 500ml bottle and is available from here: http://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/store/product-details.php?page=wash-products&product=wash-products-arctic and other ODK retailers

Thinking about value at £10.99 a bottle using 40ml each time this would be roughly 88p per wash so a 500ml bottle would yield 12 washes which seems on the expensive side to me but is comparable to other 500ml snow foam products :thumb:

*Would I use it again?:*

I certainly will, it was really effective, smelled good and looks great on the car:thumb:

*Conclusion:*

ODK Arctic is a really effective high foam, long cling snow foam which smells great, the dilution rate is really good which makes it a enticing proposition for your next foam purchase....

The only down side i can see is the 'cost per wash' when compared to some other foams which can be brought in larger quantities but having said this ODK Arctic is a snow foam which could really upset the apple cart and certainly competes if not beats some of the competition :thumb:

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "

*Thanks for reading *


----------

